# Snare Making



## opossum14 (Nov 3, 2005)

*What's a better choice for trapping ****?*​
leg hold550.00%snare00.00%conibear550.00%


----------



## opossum14 (Nov 3, 2005)

How do you make a snare and how do you set them??


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I use 3/32" aircraft cable. Cut it from 48" to 72" long. Slip a swivel on the cable. Then add a swivel washer and an aluminum ferrule. On the other end add a deer stop, and a snare lock. Thread the end of the cable through the other end of the lock and crimp a ferrule on it. Presto! One snare. Snares work best on trails that the animal you are trapping is known to travel. For bobcat use a 6-8" loop 10-12" off the ground. For coyote a 10- 12" loop 10-12" high. For fox an 8" loop 8" high. For raccoons an 8" loop 3-5"high. Anchor the snare with a cable stake (earth anchor) or a 18-24" metal stake. Use thread or heavy gauge wire, or both to support and stabilize the snare. Make sure that the target animal can't go around the snare by cutting a small limb or two from a tree and putting them on the sides of the trail to guide the animal into the snare.


----------

